# anyone use the overdrive button as a down shift?



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i know i need to get a manual tranny in my sentra but until then...

does anyone else hit the over drive button (turning the overdrive off) to get the rpm's up like downshifting would do. i do it to get up hills... as a passing gear and (flame suit on) to slow down when coming up to a light, etc.

sure turing overdrive off is ment to help get up a hill, or just stop the tranny from shifting up and down and up and down and... but i dont think it was ment to be used so much.

so what is everyone else's habbits when using the overdrive button? and whay do you think the effect is on my tranny?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i dont think it will. i do that my dad's truck all the time since i hate his brakes! they are just too powerfull, so instead, when i get to a light i turn the OD off so it will work as a downshit/engine brake.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

glad to see you around the forums still hehe i meet you a few meets back..in Sacramento..i was driving the dark green B13 with the SR20 swap

well i dont think i had the swap at the time  


sorry for jacking your thread hehe just saying whats up


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> sorry for jacking your thread hehe just saying whats up


no prob... hope we get this meet together i can see your swap.

honestly i was kind of (but not really) hoping that i would blow my tranny as an excuse to get a manual or just a full blow sr20/manual swap.

-only time will tell-


----------



## 1993_NXR_COUPE (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a 93 NXR, its an autotragic to. I use the overdrive button to down shift and it is 100% safe to do so. I have spoken to many auto transmission specialists, and all this button does is activate a solenoid which allows the upshift to 4th (when switched on) or downshift to 3rd (when switched off). The tranny was designed to do this according to a automatic transmission publication in the USA. Push away my friend, but push it hard, blow the fu(ker up, and swap for a manual. Im gona do the same.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

i used to have an auto b13 i used to do that all time didn't do n e thing to my tranny 

fredo


----------



## macros56 (Oct 4, 2004)

Avshi750 said:


> i know i need to get a manual tranny in my sentra but until then...
> 
> does anyone else hit the over drive button (turning the overdrive off) to get the rpm's up like downshifting would do. i do it to get up hills... as a passing gear and (flame suit on) to slow down when coming up to a light, etc.
> 
> ...



I do it too, since Waukegan & Gurnee, IL are very very hilly (Park City, which lies in-between, is in a valley coming off of 120), and I posted the same question in the newbies section...but according to other posts, they say it's okie to do....which makes me happy!


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

I live in Eastern NC where there are no hills, but just slight inclines that cause the cruise control to lose speed... so I just turn the overdrive off and it maintains speed going up the incline.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

sentra_gxe said:


> I live in Eastern NC where there are no hills, but just slight inclines that cause the cruise control to lose speed... so I just turn the overdrive off and it maintains speed going up the incline.


I dont mean to jack this thread either, but you aren't in Raleigh, are you?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I drive with the O\D ON ALWAYS. If you floor the pedal and keep it down sometimes it will not downshift unless you release it or it reaches a red limit for the gear you're in... and if you release the gas pedal for a second and floor it back lol it'll downshift fast, engine needs rpm to gain speed fast, one thing you don't wanna do is downshift too early that puts a lot of wear on the engine.


----------

